# جهاز الصدمة الكهربائية وصيانته ......



## باسم 1411987 (22 مايو 2007)

القلب والاشارة القلبية ECG يعتبر القلب من أهم الأعضاء في جسم الانسان وهو عبارة عن عضلة صغيرة بحجم قبضة اليد الكبيرة تعمل مثل مضخة تضخ الدم في الشرايين ومنه إلى أنحاء الجسم الأخرى كما أنها تستقبل الدم العائد من الأوردة، وشكل القلب كحبة الأجاص المقلوبة يتمركز في الصدر مائلاً قليلاً نحو اليسار ويوجد في القلب أربع حجرات اثنتان علويتان وتدعى الأذينان واثنتان سفليتان وتدعى البطينان وهي ذات جدار سميكة العضلة، كما أن القلب ينبض 60-80 نبضة في الدقيقة، والنبضات عبارة عن التقلص والاسترخاء لعضلة القلب ليتم ضخ حوالي 3-5 لتر من الدم في الدقيقة الواحدة، وتتغذى عضلة القلب من الأوعية الدموية المحاطة بها وأي انسداد بها يؤدي إلى الموت. يتم تسجيل الفعالية القلبية بما يسمى التخطيط الكهربائي للقلب.وهو عبارة عن تسجيل الاشارات الكهربائية الصادرة عن المراكز العصبية المسيطرة على عضلة القلب والتي تسبب الانقباض والانبساط فتكون اشارة القلب من المركبات التالية-Q-R-S-T-U- تمثل الموجة P: انتشار الفعالية الكهربائية في الأذينين.- المركبة QRS: تمثل زوال استقطاب البطينين.- الموجة R: هي أول موجة ايجابية في المركبةQRS. - الموجة S: هي أول انحراف سلبي يلي الموجة R.- القطعة ST: تمثل فترة استعادة الاستقطاب.- الموجة U: تمثل الفترة التي يكون فيها تنبيه البطيني على أشده. الرجفان البطيني:وهو حالة قلبي طارئة تحدث نتيجة انقباض غير متزامن لعضلة القلب هذه الحركة الغير منتظمة لجدران بطين القلب من الممكن أن تنتج عن انسداد شرياني أو من صدمة كهربائية أو بسبب خلل من كيميائية الجسم ويسبب هذا الانقباض الغير منتظم اهتزازاً بطينياً يظهر على مخطط القلب بشكل دفعات من مركبات سريعة غير سوية وغير منتظمة وهذا يؤدي الى انخفاضالضخ الدموي للنسج العضلية أي الى هبوط ما يسمى الخرج القلبي ومن الممكن أن يؤدي ذلك الى الموت إن لم تتخذ الاجراءات اللازمة بالسرعة الممكنة.العلاج:من الممكن ازالة الرجفان البطيني بتطبيق صدمة كهربائية عالية للقلب تؤدي الى انقباض جميع النسج العضلية في أن واحد ومن الممكن أن تعود النسج الى الحالة الفيزيولوجية الطبيعية ويعود النبض الى وضعه الطبيعي.إن الجهاز الذي تطبق بواسطته الصدمة القلبية الكهربائية يدعى بجهاز مزيل الرجفان البطيني (القلبي) جهاز الرجفان البطينيتعريف: هو جهاز طبي علاجي صمم لإعطاء صدمة كهر بائية ذات مدة قصيرة و شدة عالية لمريض القلبمراحل تطور جهاز مزيل الرجفان هي :1. الجهاز ذو التيار المتناوب . 2. الجهاز ذو التيار المستمر (تفريغ مكثفة) .3. الجهاز ذو التيار المستمر المتزامن .4. مزيل الرجفان المتزامن مع إشارةECG .• قديما كان يعرض القلب لتيار كهربائي متردد ذو شدة 6أمبير لمدة تتراوح من 0.25 إلى 1 ثانية ويمكن تكرارها عند عدم استجابة القلب و لكن هذه الطريقة لها بعض المساوئ و هي احتياج المريض لعدة محاولات لتصحيح عمل القلب . • حديثاً تم اكتشاف طريقة أخرى وهي الأكثر شيوعاً و تتلخص في شحن مكثفة لفرق جهد عالي لتيار مستمر ثم تفريغ تلك المكثف بسرعة خلال الالكترود لتمر شحنة إلى صدر المريض بحيث يتاح للقلب العودة للنظم الجيبي من جديد و تعتمد كمية الطاقة الكهربائية المراد تفريغها بواسطة الالكترود على وضع مفتاح الطاقة الموجود على واجهة الجهاز وهي في حدود من 100 إلى 400 وات في الثانية والفترة الزمنية للتفريغ هي في حدودة 5ms. و القيمة العظمى لشدة التيار الكهربائي حوالي 20A .أستخدامات جهاز الصدمة الكهربائية:• تستخدم الصدمة الكهربائية في الحقيقة لعلاج تسرعات القلب (الرفرفة الأذينية, الرجفان الأذيني ) إلى جانب الرجفان البطيني و هو أخطرها على الحياة .حيث الرفرفة الأذينية تحدث نتيجة لحركة دائرية في الإشارة الكهربائية في الأذينة تسبب تقلص الأذينات بسرعة كبيرة جداً وتكون كمية الدم التي تضخها الأذينات قليلة جداً لأن جانباً واحداً منها يتقلص و الآخر يسترخي , وفترة عصيان العقدة الأذينية البطينية تكون طويلة فلا يمر إلا جزء من الإشارات الأذينية إلى البطينات . أما الرجفان الأذيني فهو إما ناتج عن الضخامة الأذينية الناتجة عن آفات الصمامات القلبية التي تمنع انفراغ الأذينات بشكل كاف إلى البطينات، أو الناتجة عن القصور البطيني مع زيادة حجز الدم في الأذينات .أما الرجفان البطيني فهو أخطرها على الحياة مرور دفعات قلبية مسببة تقلص أجزاء صغيرة من العضلة البطينية بينما تسترخي على نحو متساو أجزاء صغيرة أخرى ، بالتالي لا يوجد تقلص متناسق لكامل عضلة القلب في وقت واحد وبالتالي لا يوجد ضخ أو هناك ضخ قليل للدم من البطينات .طريقة استخدام جهاز الصدمة:1.	تدهن الأقطاب بالجيل ذو الناقلية العالية و يتم تنظيف جلد المريض لهدفين: * التقليل من مقاومة الجلد إلى الحدود الدنيا و ذلك لإنقاص الطاقة الضائعة عبر الجلد I2R و رفع نسبة الطاقة المفيدة المفرغة عبر العضلة القلبية **إن الطاقة الضائعةRI 2 هي طاقة حرارية تؤدي زيادتها إلى حروق جلدية 2.	يتم اختيار الطاقة المراد تسليمها لقلب المريض عبر الناخب في واجهة الجهاز. 3.	تشغيل مفتاح الشحن .4.	ضغط القطبين على صدر المريض بقوة للحصول على تلامس و توصيل جيد يقلل المقاومة عبر الجلد و كذلك عدم حصول حركة غير مرغوبة لدى رد فعل المريض على الصدمة ، وتحمل أقطاب التفريغ في الأجهزة المستعملة led يشير إلى الضغط المطلوب على صدر المريض .5.	انتظار إشارة عملية انتهاء الشحن .6.	تفريغ الشحنة عن طريق الضغط على مقابض التفريغ الموجودة على الأقطاب (المقابض) ، حيث يتم تفريغ الشحنة عبر الجسم الذي مقاومته بحدود 50 أوم.ملاحظة :جدير بالذكر أن الصدمة التي تحدثنا عنها حتى الآن هي صدمة خارجية( عبر الصدر) ، و هناك نوع آخر للصدمة داخلية (عبر القلب مباشرة) و التي تتم عند إجراء عمليات القلب ، ويكون الاختلاف الأساسي هو في أقطاب التفريغ الخاصة و لا يكون هناك ضياع في الطاقة في هذه الحالة. وتستخدم طاقة تتراوح بين 9-50 جول. المكونات الأساسية لجهاز الصدمة الكهربائي: يتكون الجهاز من البوردات التالية :1. بوردECG .2. بورد الشحن و الجهد العالي . 3. بورد التغذية power supply .4. بوردات المعالجة.5. اللوحة الرئيسية.6. بورد الشاشة .7. بورد الطباعة.ومن:1. الكترودين (paddles): مزودة بيد معزولة و مرتفعة عن السطح الناقل حتى لا يحدث صدمة كهربائية لمستخدم الجهاز و كذلك مزودة بمفتاحين للتفريغ والشحن،وثلاث مؤشرات ضوئية تدل على جودة التماس بين الألكترودين وسطح الجلد (ضعيف – وسط – جيد )، بالإضافة إلى وجود زر pediatric paddles يساعد على نزع السطح الصادم للكبار للحصول على سطح أصغر من أجل الاستخدام على الأطفال .2. كبل (ECG) : لاقتباس إشارة القلب.3. مكثف الشحن : وهو الجزء المسؤول عن تأمين الشحنة اللازمة لحدوث الصدمة، سعتها 32 مايكرو فاراد ، الشحن الأعظمي 6000 [V] ، جهد الاستخدام الأعظمي 5200[V] .4. البطارية: وهي من أهم الأجزاء الموجودة في الجهاز ،ويجب أن تكون مشحونة بشكل دائم بحيث عند انقطاع التيار الكهربائي تكون جاهزة للاستخدام ومشحونة لأنها إن لم تكن مشحونة فإنها قد تؤدي إلى موت المريض إذا أحتاج للجهاز في ذلك الوقت، وهي عبارة عن ست بطاريات قابلة للشحن كل بطارية تؤمن 2 [V].أزرار التحكم الرئيسية للجهاز: 1. Power: زر تشغيل الجهاز.2. Selector switch: ناخب الطاقة بالجول، من أجل تعيين الطاقة المطلوبة لشحن المكثف وتتراوح الطاقة بين (9-400) جول ، ويقسم المجال إلى جزأين أحدها للاستخدامات المباشرة على جدار القلب INTERNAL)9-50) جول لأن تطبيق جهد أعلى يؤدي إلى ضرر على القلب ، أما المجال المتبقي هو للاستخدام الخارجي(EXTERNAL) .3. Charge: وهو يستخدم لشحن المكثف.4. Charge indicator light: مؤشر يشير إلى أن المكثف قد شحن و أنه جاهز للتفريغ ، وهو موجود على الصادم وعلى لوحة التحكم.5. Discharge: زر يتوضع على paddle يضغط بنفس الوقت مع نظيره في paddle الثاني من أجل تفريغ الشحنة عبر صدر المريض.6. Sync) Synchronizer) المزامن: من أجل تزامن تفريغ الشحنة مع إشارة ECG و بالتحديد مع قمة العتبة R، حيث تطبق موجة التفريغ بعد اكتشاف الموجةR و في قمتها.7. Lead: من أجل اختيار الاقتباسات I ،Π ، Ш.8. Alarm: يعطي إنذار صوتي حسب تردد القلب ، ويعطي إنذار في حال تجاوز الحدود المحددة من قبل الطبيب ، ويستخدم هذا الزر من أجل تشغيل و إيقاف هذا الصوت 9. ECG: من أجل معايرة مطال إشارة ECG نسبة ل cm . 10. Freeze: يجمد إشارة ECG على الشاشة.11. Run/Stop: ويستخدم لتشغيل و إيقاف الطابعة.12. Mark: يضع mark الموجود على ورق الطابعة، يبدأ من عنده و يسجل.13. CAL: زر المعايرة يعطي خرج 1v .14. High: يتم فيها تغيير حدود تردد القلب العليا و التي عند تجاوزها يصدر الإنذار.15. Low: يتم فيها تغيير حدود تردد القلب الدنيا و التي عند تجاوزها يصدر الإنذار.16. battery charge indicator light: تعطي ضوء يشير إلى عملية شحن البطارية.17. paddle: يستخدم لاقتباس إشارة ECG عن طريق paddle.18. زري الانتقاء .إنذارات الجهاز: يصدر الجهاز إنذار صوتي حسب تعيير المستخدم لتردد القلب، إن الجهاز معير مسبقا لحدود تردد القلب الدنيا وهي 30 beat/minute و تردد القلب الأعظمي و 150 beat/minute فإذا تجاوز تردد قلب المريض القيمتين الحديتين السابقتين فإنه سوف يصدر انذار صوتي ، و مؤشر الإنذار الصوتي الذي هو شكل الجرس سوف يظهر على الشاشة .الاحتياطات اللازمة عند استعمال جهاز الصدمات القلب الكهربائي :1. يجب عدم استخدام الجهاز في وجود أو بالقرب من تجمعات المياه والسوائل .2. يجب عدم تفريغ الشحنة الكهربائية الموجودة بالأقطاب و هي ملتصقة ببعضها أو موجهة في الهواء .3. يجب عدم لمس المريض أو فراش المريض أو أي جهاز موصل بالمريض أثناء تفريغ شحنته .4. يجب عدم وضع المريض على شرشف ناقل للتيار الكهربائي .5. يجب عدم وضع الأقطاب فوق الكترودات ناظم الخطى القلبي .قطع الغيار:قطع الغيار هي عبارة عن قطع من الجهاز التي يجب أن تتوفر بشكل دائم لاستبدالها بقطع يمكن أن تعطب فجأة نتيجةً لسوء الاستخدام أو نتيجة لانتهاء عمرها. 1- مكثفة الشحن المستخدمة في الجهاز لها السعة 32μF و الجهد الذي تتحمله هو مابين 5.5KV إلى 6KV و الطاقة العظمى هي 430J من القانون 2 / E=CV2.في الحالات العادية فإن مكثفة الشحن هذه لها عمر محدد، ويكون عمرها هو 20000 صدمة على الأقل .2- البطارية : يجب أن تكون البطارية دائماً مشحونة و ذلك من أجل الاستخدام في حالة الطوارئ أو في سيارة الإسعاف، يتحقق شحن البطارية عن طريق بقاء الجهاز موصول إلى مأخذ التيار المتناوب لتبقى البطارية مشحونة بشكل كامل، شحن البطارية إلى 90% من سعتها يتحقق خلال (2 إلى 3 ) ساعات حيث يظهر على الشاشة مؤشر يشير إلى ارتفاع فولتية البطارية. إن بقاء البطارية غير مشحونة لفترة تتراوح من (4 إلى 6 ) أشهر فإنه يؤدي ذلك إلى تأذي البطارية و عندها تحتاج إلى تبديل , لذلك يجب إدراجها من ضمن قطع الغيار .مكان توضع الالكتودات على صدر المريض تم بعونه تعالى


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (23 مايو 2007)

الأخ باسم .
تحية طيبة .
موضوع اكثر من رائع تسلم ايدك وجزاك الله خير وبركة .

نتطلع الى مزيد من المواضيع المميزة التي تغني المهندسين في كافة ارجاء الوطن العربي .

البغدادي


----------



## mtc.eng (23 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الرائع دمت لنا ونتطلع الى المزيد


----------



## kingfuture (15 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكورين وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## سمراء فلسطين (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*صيانه جهاز الصدمه الكهربائي*

*تنظيف الجهاز:*

يعتبر تنظيف الجهاز الإجراء الأكثر أهمية في برنامج الصيانة الوقائية وذلك لأن تراكم الغبار في الجهاز يؤدي إلى مشاكل كثيرة .
فقد يعمل الغبار كعازل حراري يمنع تبريد الجهاز مما يؤدي إلى تقصير حياة أجزاء الجهاز،أو ممكن أن يحتوي الغبار على عناصر ناقلة تؤدي إلى دارات قصر في الجهاز.
لذلك يساعد التنظيف الدوري للجهاز على بقائه في أفضل حالة ممكنة ،حيث أنه يوفر فرصة لفحص الهيكل الخارجي للجهاز وكذلك القطرات إلى الداخل والتي يمكن أن تؤدي إلى مشاكل فيما يتعلق بالبوردات حيث ممكن أن تسبب قصر في البورد .


_أدوات التنظيف:_
 · سوائل التنظيف:يجب أن تكون بحالة سائلة و نقية كيميائياً .
 · فرشاة التنظيف:تستخدم لإزالة الغبار و الترسبات ،وينحصر استخدامها على الأسطح الداخلية للأجهزة وللقطع الميكانيكية.
 · ماسحة التنظيف:وهي مصنوعة من مادة إسفنجية أو من جلد الشامواه بحيث لا تترك أي غبار أو ألياف بعد الاستخدام،وهي تستخدم لمسح نقاط الاتصال الكهربائية و المناطق الحساسة الأخرى.
* · **عبوات الهواء المضغوط.*
 · الأحزمة المؤرضة ضد الكهرباء الساكنة.
 · منظف الفاكيوم.
_ تعليمات التنظيف:_

استخدام قطعة قماش مبللة بالماء والصابون فقط من أجل تنظيف الغلاف الخارجي للجهاز و الكابلات ملاحظة :يجب عدم استخدام الكحول،سوائل التنظيف أو المحلات من أجل تنظيف الأجزاء البلاستيكية.
جفف المنطقة المنظفة بقطعة كتانية جافة.
مسح سطح اللوحة و الرقعات الدلالية بقماش جاف ونظيف بحيث كل المعلومات تكون واضحة تماماً (يجب عدم مسح سطح اللوحة بمنظفات كاشفة لأنها سوف تؤدي إلى إزالة المعلومات من عن الرقعات الدلالية).
ممكن أن تستخدم هواء مدار بقدرة آلية منخفضة لتنظيف الأجزاء الداخلية في الجهاز قبل إعادة تجميع الجهاز..
*قطع الغيار*

قطع الغيار هي عبارة عن قطع من الجهاز التي يجب أن تتوفر بشكل دائم لاستبدالها بقطع يمكن أن تعطب فجأة نتيجةً لسوء الاستخدام أو نتيجة لانتهاء عمرها. 
1-مكثفة الشحن المستخدمة في جهاز لها السعة 32μF و الجهد الذي تتحمله هو مابين 5.5KV إلى 6KV و الطاقة العظمى هي 430J من القانون 2 / E=CV2.
 تكون مكثفة الشحن مربوطة مع بورد الشحن التي من خلاله تستجر الطاقة التي تم اختيارها من ناخب الطاقة , في حال تفريغ الأقطاب ببعضها نتيجة لسوء الاستخدام يؤدي ذلك إلى انفجار المكثفة , عندها تحتاج إلى تبديل .
في الحالات العادية فإن مكثفة الشحن هذه لها عمر محدد , وهنا في هذا الجهاز عمرها هو 20000 صدمة على الأقل , لذلك بعد أدائها لذلك العدد من الصدمات أو أكثر قليلاً فإنها تتوقف عن العمل و بالتالي فإنها تحتاج إلى تبديل و هنا يمكن إدراجها من ضمن قطع الغيار التي يجب أن تكون موجودة بشكل دائم .

2-البطارية : يجب أن تكون البطارية دائماً مشحونة و ذلك من أجل الاستخدام في حالة الطوارئ أو في سيارة الإسعاف , يتحقق شحن البطارية عن طريق بقاء الجهاز موصول إلى مأخذ التيار المتناوب لتبقى البطارية مشحونة بشكل كامل , شحن البطارية إلى 90% من سعتها يتحقق خلال2) إلى 3 ) ساعات حيث يظهر على الشاشة مؤشر يشير إلى ارتفاع فولتية البطارية. 
إن بقاء البطارية غير مشحونة لفترة تتراوح من (4 إلى 6  ) أشهر فإنه يؤدي ذلك إلى تأذي البطارية و عندها تحتاج إلى تبديل , لذلك يجب إدراجها من ضمن قطع الغيار .
3-IC جهد الشاشة كثيراً ما يعطب , فيجب أن يتوافر بشكل دائم .
4-Fuses : تعطب نتيجة لخلل ما و وصول تيار عال لاتتحمله .
5- ترانزستور mosfet و IC hyprid في دارة التغذية التي تعتمد مبدأ power switching  . 
 إن دارة switching power هي دارة تغذية تعطي جهود تغذية دقيقة جدا ً , لأن أهم شيء في جهاز الصدمة هو دقة الجهود التي تتحكم في قيم الطاقة المطبقة على المريض و أي خلل بسيط في قيمة هذه الجهود يؤدي إلى خلل في قيم الطاقة المختارة من الجهاز .


----------



## سمراء فلسطين (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*تابع*

_طرق المعايرة_
باستخدام جهاز فاحص (بدلاً من المريض ) يتم تطبيق الصدمة على هذا الجهاز بعد اختيار الطاقة 200j من ناخب الطاقة , يعطي هذا الجهاز قيمة الطاقة الفعلية المطبقة عليه, في حال وجود أي فرق بين القيمة الفعلية للطاقة و بين القيمة المختارة من ناخب الطاقة –ضمن سماحيات مسموح بها- فإن هذا يدل على وجود خلل ما .
السبب الرئيسي لاختلاف الطاقة هو خلل في الجهود لأن سعة المكثفة ثابتة من القانون :
 2/E=CV2  
في مثل هذه الحالة أول شيء متوقع هو خلل في الجهود المرجعية لدارة التغذية , لذلك لا بد من العودة إلى معايرتها بشكل دقيق , في حال كانت الجهود المرجعية دقيقة فإننا نذهب إلى دارة الشحن , هناك يوجد مقاومات عيارية تتحكم بالجهود نقوم بإعادة تعييرها .
 
_إجراءات الصيانة الوقائية لأجهزة الصدمة الكهربائية_

الصيانة اليومية:
هي عبارة عن اختبار بسيط يمكن تنفيذه خلال بضعة دقائق يومياً دون أن يحتاج ذلك أي أجهزة اختبار إضافية.
يتضمن الفحص اليومي عدة أنواع من الفحوصات :

_أولاً : الفحص المرئي (visual inspection__ ) : _
1. نظّف السطح الخارجي من الأتربة.........
2. افحص الحالة العامة للجهاز وملحقاته من كابلات, ومأخذ التيار وجميع التوصيلات الأخرى. 
3. نظف سطح الأقطاب (paddle ), وأزل بقع الدم المترسبة عليها إن وجدت و بقايا الجيل لتحمي الأقطاب من التآكل .

_ثانياً : الفحص التسلسلي للطاقة (power up sequence check__ ) :_
1. صل الجهاز إلى مأخذ التيار المتناوب و ضع مفتاح selector switch على الوضع off .
2. تأكد من أن مؤشر شحن البطارية يجب أن يبقى دائماً مضيء في حال وجود البطارية في مكانها و الجهاز موصول إلى مأخذ التيار أو حتى أثناء عمل الجهاز .
3. ضع مفتاح selector switch على الوضع monitor on 
4. تأكد من إضاءة المؤشرات alarm  , start/stop , paddle charge , sync جميعها معاً و من ثم إطفاءها .

_ثالثاً : فحص الطاقة المحررة و زر التفريغ(delivered energy and discharge buttons check__ ):_
1. ضع مفتاح selector switch على القيمة 100j .
2. ضع الأقطاب في حواملهم و اضغط زر charge الموجود على واجهة الجهاز .
3. تأكد من سماع نغمة جاهزية الشحن و إضاءة led يشير إلى عملية الشحن .
4. تأكد من ظهور القيمة 100j  على الشاشة .
5. اضغط كلا من زري التفريغ بشكل منفرد و تأكد من عدم تفريغ الجهاز للطاقة .
6. اضغط زري التفريغ معاً عندها ستظهر رسالة test ok  أو test failed 
Test ok : أي الطاقة المنتخبة تم تحريرها .
Test failed: لم يتم تحرير الطاقة .
_رابعا : الصيانة بعد الاستخدام(maintenance after use__ ) :_
1. نظف بعناية الأقطاب (paddles ) , ولا تستخدم محلول الأمونيا من أجل تنظيف الأجزاء البلاستيكية .
2. افحص الكابلات و الالكترودات من أي خدجات مرئية.
3. أبقي الجهاز موصول إلى مأخذ التيار , وإن ضوء battery charging يجب أن يبقى مضيء دائماً .
4. في حال وجود أي مشكلة اتصل بقسم الصيانة .

_ خامسا: فحص التخزين (storage check__ ) : _
تأكد من أن الجهاز موصول إلى مأخذ التيار حتى في حال عدم عمل الجهاز , لأن ذلك يبقي البطارية في قمة شحنها من أجل الاستخدام المستقبلي , و إن بقاء البطارية غير مشحونة لمدة 4 إلى 6 أشهر يؤدي إلى تخريبها , و عندها تحتاج إلى تبديل .


----------



## سمراء فلسطين (15 سبتمبر 2007)

الصيانة الربع سنوية:

1. افحص ظاهرياً الجهاز و تأكد من عدم وجود أي عطب أو نواقص بالجهاز .
2.  افحص كبل الكهرباء و الفيش الكهربائي و تأكد من خلوهم من أي عطب.
3.  نظف المكونات الداخلية والخارجية للجهاز باستخدام الهواء المضغوط أو هواء الشفط .
4. افحص الأجزاء الداخلية و تأكد من عدم وجود أي علامات تشير للصدأ.
5.  افحص المكونات الكهربائية و تأكد من عدم وجود أي علامات تدل على سخونتها أو تلفها .
6.   اختبر زمن الشحن .
7.  افحص مفتاح اختيار الطاقة و تأكد من ميكانيكية أدائها الصحيح .
8.  تأكد من صحة و سلامة تشغيل الجهاز بعمل صدمة كهربائية عند الطاقة العظمى .
9.  اختبر التشغيل التزامني و تأكد من صحة توقيت الصدمة ونبضة الإشارة .
10.فحص حالة البطاريات و استبدلها إن لزم الأمر .
11.  تأكد من سلامة و صحة تشغيل جميع المفاتيح و أزرار التحكم .
12. افحص شاحن البطارية و تأكد من عدم وجود أي عطب .
13.  نظف السطح الخارجي شاملاً الملحقات و الكابلات و أجهزة الإظهار .

 الصيانة النصف سنوية :
*هذه الصيانة تحتاج إلى بعض الأجهزة الفاحصة *

- فحص التهيئة initialize test  :
يتضمن الفحص البدائي الأمور التالية:
*1- فحص التوصيل الكهربائي.*

2-التأكد من إضاءة leds , و ظهور رسالات الخطأ إن وجدت بشكل صحيح .
 - اختبار التاريخ و الوقت :
اختبر الإجراء: اضغط زر mark و تحقق من صحة الزمن والتاريخ .
- اختبار ECG ECG test : 
 هذا الاختبار يحتاج إلى بعض الأجهزة الفاحصة :
1. محاكي ECG .
2. راسم إشارة .


----------



## سمراء فلسطين (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*الاعطال الشائعه بجهاز الصدمه الكهربائيه*

الاعطال الشائعه بالجهاز :-
1- عدم عمل الجهاز 
السبب : كابلات التغذيه او الفيوزات الرئيسيه بالجهاز او البطايه.
الحل : تثبيت الكيبل جيدا في المصدر و الجهاز ثم فحص الفولتيات الداخله و الخارجه .

2- عدم ظهور الاشارة على الشاشه
السبب : كابلات المريض او عدم وصول التغذيه الى الشاشه او عطل في الشاشه وعدم وصول فولتيه الكاثود (12 كيلو فولت)
الحل : فحص كابلات المريض جيدا و التاكد من ان الاسلاك كلها فيه موصوله جيدا لا قطع فيها.

3- ظهور الاشارة بشكل غير واضح 
السبب : المقاومات او عطل المكبر المسؤول عن توهج الشاشه .
الحل : نستبدل العاطل من المقاومات او المكبر المسؤول .

4- عدم التمكن من اختيار القوة المناسبه 
السبب : عدم كفايه شحن البطاريه او عطل في تجهيز التغذيه او عطل مفتاح اختيار القوة المناسبه اصلا.
الحل : نقوم بمراقبه شحنه المريض باستمرار وفحص كابل التغذيه بشكل جيد وتبديل مفتاح اختيار القوة ان لزم الامر.

5- العطل في دائرة الشحن 
السبب : عطل في الدوائر المتكامله او المذبب او منظم الفولتيه في الدائرة نفسها .
الحل : عاده نقوم بتبديل الدوائر المتكامله ونفحص دارة المذبذب و نتتبع العطل من الصغير الى الكبير و منظم الفولتيه نجري عليه نفس الفحص .

6- الخلل في المكثفه يؤدي الى عدم الشحن 
السبب : عطل المفتاح الرئيسي للشحن (main swich) او عطل المكثف المساعد للشحن .
الحل : تبديل المفتاح الرئيسي و المكثف .

7- قد تكون المشكله في عدم امكانيه تفريغ الشحنه على صدر المريض 
السبب : الاقطاب وتحديدا المفاتيح الموجوده عليها او قد يرجع العطل الى عطل المكثف المسؤول عن التفريغ .
الحل: نتاكد من المفاتيح الميكانيكيه عامه ونقوم بعمليه التبديل لها وللمكثف ان لزم الامر .​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (15 سبتمبر 2007)

عودة ميمنة اخت سمراء .

نرحب بعودتك من جديد وعسى كان الغياب خيرا .

وشكرا لتواصلك معنا بهذا الموضوع الممتاز والرائع .

جزاك الله خير وبركة .


البغدادي:56:


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (16 سبتمبر 2007)

جهد متميز جداً للزميلين العزيزين ... باسم 1411987 .... و .... سمراء فلسطين ... بارك الله بكم و جزاكم كل الخير .... وبالتوفيق دوماً ...... رمضان كريم ........


----------



## نسيم الخلد (16 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

موضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## amod (17 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررين
مجهودات جباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااره
ودمتم


----------



## am_em (19 سبتمبر 2007)

رااااااااااااااائع والله مجهود عظيم
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم


----------



## محمد الواثق (23 سبتمبر 2007)

_هذه معلومات قيمة لنا نحن ونقدر لكم مجهوداتكم_ . 

جعلها الله لكم في ميزان حسناتكم ..............................امين

:11: لدي سوال : اي المواقع في جسم المريض توضع الالكترودات ؟ ؟؟؟ 
ارجوا افادتي وجزاكم الله خيرا.

محمد الواثق ..... طالب بكلية الهندسة الطبية \روسيا البيضاء 



:12: شكرا ... ولكل من ساهم في انجاح هذا الموقع


----------



## tigersking007 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكورين وبارك الله فيكم وجزاكم كل خير


----------



## alaa_husien (1 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاكم الله الف خير على توضيح مثل هذه الواضيع 
واسأل الله ان يجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## eng_faris (6 نوفمبر 2007)

الله يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك اللهم امين و بتمنى اذا كان لك تجارب عمليه في الصيانه ياريت ماتبخل علينا بالمعلومات زائد الصور لان الصوره ممكن تغني عن كثير من الحكي


----------



## المسلم84 (7 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
هذا ملف مرفق فيه بعض المعلومات عن جهاز الصدمة الكهربائية
اتمنى ان ينال اعجابكم...


----------



## محمد يس11 (13 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا...............فعلا كلام رائع


----------



## فهمي العبيدي (13 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

فعلا ماشاء الله عليك ماسبتش حاجة 
معلومات اكثر من قييمة 
شكرا جزيلا
وللامام


----------



## xdevilx77 (13 يوليو 2009)

مشكوريييين ياشباب يا عسل


----------



## makmedical (17 يوليو 2009)

مشكوريين على المجهود وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## مهندس ستار عيدي (17 يوليو 2009)

الاخ محمد الواثق اذاكان قصدك الكترودات جهاز الصدمه فهناكpaddels فيه الكترودين احدهما مكتوب عليهapex وهذا يوصع اسفل عضلة القاب والثانب مكتوب عليه straum يوضع اعلى القلب اسقل عظمة الترقوه بعد ذلك تتم عملية discharge مع التحيه


----------



## جوهرة المحيط (21 يوليو 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا *


*مشكوووووووووووووورين*


----------



## عمر عووضة (21 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على الافادة الجيدة للجهاز


----------



## xdevilx77 (29 يوليو 2009)

تسلم ايدك سمراء فلسطين 
i love u maaaaaaaaaaaan
موضوع قوي وحلو مرة 
شكرا اخي


----------



## xdevilx77 (29 يوليو 2009)

تسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (17 أغسطس 2009)

******بارك الله فيكي اختي***


----------



## محمد عبدالله عبدله (19 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا سمراء فلسطين 
وأسال الله ظان يتم عليكم نعمه الظاهرة والباطنة عليكي وعل كل أهل فلسطين

مجهود أكثر من رائع ومجهود تشكرى عليه

ولكن من باب انصح لكل مسلم 
هلا وضعتي كل هذه المعلومات القيمة على ملف power point والله أعلم سوف تكون الإفادة اكبر وسوف يستفيد الإخوة المشتركين أكثر من تسلسل المعلومات في الملف وأن يكون ملف واحد يحوى جميع المعلومات

أبو عبدالله المصري


----------



## محمد عبدالله عبدله (19 أغسطس 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا سمراء فلسطين 
وأسال الله أن يتم عليكم نعمه الظاهرة والباطنة عليكي وعل كل أهل فلسطين

مجهود أكثر من رائع ومجهود تشكرى عليه

ولكن من باب النصح لكل مسلم 
هلا وضعتي كل هذه المعلومات القيمة على ملف power point والله أعلم سوف تكون الإفادة اكبر وسوف يستفيد الإخوة المشتركين أكثر من تسلسل المعلومات في الملف وأن يكون ملف واحد يحوى جميع المعلومات

أبو عبدالله المصري*​


----------



## حمزه نجيب (27 يناير 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## حمزه نجيب (27 يناير 2010)

مشكوررر


----------



## هانى احمد فوده (23 مايو 2010)

باراك الله لكما


----------



## Med.Eng.Ebaa Issam (23 مايو 2010)

مجهود رائع جدا و طرح الموضوع بطريقه سهله الفهم 
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## memoshref (25 مايو 2010)

*الله يجزيكم الخير على هذا المجهود*​


----------



## العيون الدامعة (17 يوليو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## صلاح دراغمة (29 يوليو 2010)

الشكر الجزيل , والله يعطيك العافية يا رب


----------



## aboushdeed (20 أغسطس 2010)

اللهم انفعنا بعلمه وزدهُ ياربي علما


----------



## bioeng_amro (20 أغسطس 2010)

كلامكم جميل جدا بس المشكله انا ادرس هندسه طبيه باللغه الانجليزيه ما فهمت المصطلحات العربيه !!!!


----------



## the king of heart (21 أغسطس 2010)

جهد جميل ونتطلع إلى الكثير والأفضل


----------



## blackhorse (10 يناير 2011)

جهد فوق الرائع ومجهود جميل وبناء 
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## mustafa49 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*مشكورين وبارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## mustafa49 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*مشكورين وبارك الله فيكم:73:*​


----------

